# NILIF or unnecessary?



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

No Stimulus Goes Unconditioned: Thinking out of the NILIF box | Mutt About Town


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The article makes an excellent point on why NILIF shouldn't be used with fearful dogs.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Every thing in life is free for my dogs lol EILIF


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

NILIF was very helpful with Newlie when he started feeling his oats. It made the point that I was the one in charge and that all good things came from me without undue harshness. No tool is good for every dog, however.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I've always thought about NLIF in my own way. Mine have pretty free rein, but they have to deserve it. They don't have to jump through any hoops, but they have consequences if they don't behave as they know they need to.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good article in that it points out something that might be often overlooked:making sure your fearful dog feels safe.That comes first before you can help them and recondition.


----------

